# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Racyme smart sex doll, body temperature control, interactive voice communication, online sex audio, touch sensors

## qiouxdoll

Key Features
Smart sex doll

Touch Sensors
Online Sex Audio
Heated Temperature Control

Introduce

Wendy is a smart sex doll with preprogrammed sexual responses. Heated temperature control, and touch sensors. She can respond to your sexual queries. Multiple touch sensor-hot intense, exciting moaning response to every touch of private positions. Choose your favor sex audio, feel the realistic sexual.

----------


## qiouxdoll

If you don't want the products come to your house, you want to pick up it in the express
company location. You can leave the express location address when you order, we will leave a note on the order: wait for pick up by customer. Only need to put the right address, DHl/Fedex/Ups Location

----------


## qiouxdoll

A growing number of sex doll makers are offering discounts in the run-up to Halloween, Such as The demon *love dolls* like below.

----------


## qiouxdoll

In this customer *popular sex dolls* series, it is possible to list a number of outstanding physiques and makeup expression. We tend to offer a different list of life like dolls such as Japanese sex dolls to satisfy any pipe dream, therefore we strongly recommend you use the filters in “Navigation bar” menu to locate the most suitable realistic partners to meet your requirements. Everyone will find skinny sex dolls with flat-chests, curvy sex dolls with big breasts and butts, high lifestyle love doll with long legs, and mini sex dolls which could be easy to carry and store. Once you are looking for a product targeted do not forget to get in touch with us through the web IM, email or phone, we are able to assist you in finding the right gadget to suit your needs.

----------


## qiouxdoll

Gym girl Raven has recently come on board at *racymedolls.com* to find her perfect man. She’s not looking for a ripped male body loaded with 6-pack abs or anything like that. She’s looking for a serious, long-term relationship, and any guy who can commit to that is in the reckoning.

Raven grew up in New Milford, New Jersey, a small town where she reigned as a fitness instructor at her family-run gym. She taught the men of New Milford all about fitness, and much of those exercises took place in the sauna or the locker room during late night hours when few people were about. She loves to train men in the art of lovemaking because she believes an athletic sex life keeps the male population healthier for longer than any gym equipment. Heck, she should know…

If you’re looking to get fit and stay in shape with a raven-haired goddess with the tightest pelvic floor muscles you have ever encountered, add Raven to your shopping cart. You won’t be sorry.

Black Friday Featured *sex doll* 15%OFF SALE

Racyme sex dolls on Sale

15%OFF SALE
FREE DELIVERY 
5DAYS ALL USA STATES
CODE:BF15

Order information is encrypted. Confidential parcel shipment. No product details on the parcel, just as a mysterious gift.With DHL, UPS, FedEx and special express delivery channels, it will be fast, stable, safe to arrive at your door in 7-15 days.

----------

